# Is it possible to block certain types of websites on a PC guest account?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Hoping someone might be able to assist me with a PC (WIndows 7 Professional 64-bit OS) issue.

I currently have my account with its password and recently established a guest account for those times when my nieces and nephew visit. Lately, on that guest account Webroot Secure Anywhere has detected infections of various items. It is only on that account and not mine. I'm wondering if there's a way to block access not to the Internet in general, but specifically all gaming sites or other such sites that would cause these infections. I know how to set some parameters, like not allowing downloads, but I'm not experienced with blocking access to a category of sites like gaming sites, etc.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I use OpenDNS.com and I can block certain types or specific web sites.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

One option is OpenDNS, though I think you would need to get their paid service which is $20 a year. There are a couple ways to set it up, though I'm not sure if your account can have different DNS settings.

http://www.opendns.com/parental-controls

I wouldn't call it foolproof, it's been possible to get malware from the New York Times banner ads, but certainly would be able to cut it down, plus they have extra protection against known malicious sites.

Yeah, what he said


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm going to research that, especially since I used to use OpenDNS's free service.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I use the free service. I've attached a snippet of the types of sites available for you to block. You can also add specific URLs.









But it isn't 100% perfect. I had Bikini/lingerie selected but I could never go to Sports Illustrated.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

I use *iNet Protector*


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Few of these solutions seem to address the issue on the basis of the Windows user account.

It would seem that the point would be to clamp down on the account when the kids log in to the computer and not have to ask uncle Anakin to come and set and reset the privileges and/or Internet access parameters.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, I don't mind permanently restricting certain types of sites from being accessed on that guest account. I don't believe the kids are intentionally trying to download junk, and the history doesn't show anything related to porn; rather, they tend to go to some gaming sites from where Webroot later detects infections or malware.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Easy, get a Mac… 

Most likely these games wont work it to begin with 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Online games would generally use HTML5, Flash or Java. I'm betting Java if malware comes along.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

trh said:


> I use OpenDNS.com and I can block certain types or specific web sites.





dpeters11 said:


> One option is OpenDNS, though I think you would need to get their paid service which is $20 a year. There are a couple ways to set it up, though I'm not sure if your account can have different DNS settings.
> 
> http://www.opendns.com/parental-controls
> 
> ...


Question regarding OpenDBS--can I restrict certain things only in the guest account but leave my account untouched?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Generally not, but there are workarounds, like you should be able to use a batch file to set the dns server on login using netsh like
netsh interface ip set dns "Local Area Connection" static 208.67.222.222
For you
netsh interface ip set dns "Local Area Connection" static 192.168.0.1 etc

They wouldn't have admin rights, but running the batch with the /savecred switch when you run it once and provide the password, it would run from then on without needing the password.

Caveat: if they know of the /savecred switch for runas, they would be able to do pretty much anything.

Also, keep in mind the OpenDNS method only protects you if they use DNS lookups. It would be bypassed if the IP is entered directly. Most likely this would not be a major concern however.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

take a look at trend micro, been using it for years to block sites by the kids logon's for the machine.

http://www.trendmicro.com/us/home/products/titanium/index.html

Oh and to the mac comment /roflmao


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

You can disable IE on the guest account and just allow Firefox only and lock down the settings. For example, some libraries only allow Firefox to be opened and script-blocked to keep their machines from being harmed.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

You can use this http://www1.k9webprotection.com

Or you can force them to use Chrome and use this https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/blocksi-web-filtering-and/pgmjaihnmedpcdkjcgigocogcbffgkbn?hl=en-US


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks. I've had some trouble with the OpenDNS recommendation, so I think I might give this K9 software a try.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I have used it for several school labs and it works very well, as does blocksi.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Is it possible to set the parameters solely for the guest account but leave the admin account (mine) alone?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> Is it possible to set the parameters solely for the guest account but leave the admin account (mine) alone?


Yes.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I use Firefox and have parental control-like variables in force.


----------

